
Salary Progression in Tech - mmhsieh
https://georgestocker.com/2019/03/14/my-salary-progression-in-tech/
======
sosilkj
Help me understand: this guy makes a lot more money once he transitions to
"Solutions Architect", and as far as i know, this sort role requires no
programming background whatsoever. Do 'solutions' roles commonly pay that
well?

